# Wolf Fish



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Two more...  









And this one can be caught off NC shores... anyone catch anything like this?
http://www.thejump.net/id/anglerfish.jpg


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh oops.. here's the picture... they are known to grow to 100lbs and eat birds...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

If I caught any of those fish by myself in the dark... I quit. Sell all my equipment and play golf.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

need a baseball bat for that one, he can have the f'n hook


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I you like to eat fish a wolf fish is very tasty.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

and if he eats you?


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Looks like not even a mother could love that face!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reminds me of the movie "Gremlins".


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

That fish reminds me of a toadfish I caught once. Man those things have some teeth!


----------



## TomL (Mar 20, 2001)

Took a cod charter from MA years ago and both species were caught. Both are good eating. I believe the anglerfish is the same or at least very similar to a monkfish. Monkfish is sold in most grocery stores, you basically eat the tail of the fish. Known as poor mans lobster, some good eating, believe it or not.


----------

